# My BBA (an observation)



## Prodicus (Nov 3, 2008)

A little report on algae...

My tank has been running about 3 months. I've had a bit of BBA that
started about 5 or 6 weeks ago. about 2 or 3 weeks ago I clipped some
of the leaves that were worst afflicted, but other than that I haven't 
done anything about it. I don't use ferts or CO2, but I've read that 
biomass is needed to outcompete algae. So I've been hoping that plant 
growth would eventually solve the problem.

Anyway, it looks like the BBA is now losing the battle. I was happy (and 
surprised, actually) to notice that it is disappearing from leaves once 
covered with it. Now I wish I wouldn't have clipped any leaves to see if 
the BBA would have disappeared on its own. In any case, instead of trying 
to 'fix' the water chemistry, it looks like patience was enough.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I find that tanks with generous floating plant matter (for low light, non supplemented tanks) works best for controlling BBA. Riccia, salvinia, duckeweed, and pretty much anything else that rapidly grows on the surface will effectively outcompete most nuiscance algaes.


----------



## Prodicus (Nov 3, 2008)

Walstad highly recommends floating plants, too. It probably is no coincidence that my frogbit has been out of control for the last couple of weeks. Plus, some of my plants are emerging.



ameekplec. said:


> I find that tanks with generous floating plant matter (for low light, non supplemented tanks) works best for controlling BBA. Riccia, salvinia, duckeweed, and pretty much anything else that rapidly grows on the surface will effectively outcompete most nuiscance algaes.


----------

